

Largest CTF in the World: NYU-Poly CSAW CTF - dguido
https://csawctf.poly.edu/scoreboard/

======
dguido
DEFCON CTF teams with points: 303
(<http://ddtek.biz/qualsDC20scoreboard.html>)

CSAW CTF teams with points: 639

STRIPE CTF competitors: ~7,000

CSAW CTF competitors: ~9,100

Writeups are being posted in reddit.com/r/netsec:

[http://raidersec.blogspot.com/2012/09/csaw-ctf-
quals-2012-re...](http://raidersec.blogspot.com/2012/09/csaw-ctf-
quals-2012-recon-1-3-writeup.html)

[http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/31-csaw-
ctf-2012-exploitat...](http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/31-csaw-
ctf-2012-exploitation-200300400500-writeups.html)

